# What's red in fruit flies?



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I just had a spill of ff (turkish gliders) on my kitchen counter, and as I was frantically smashing them before they could spread everywhere, I was leaving very distinct red streaks on the counter. What in ff is red to leave this streak?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

possibly blood.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Ah*

The culprit is eye pigment. SQUISH!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Ah*

I wonder if that will ever come up in a trivial pursuit game? Very interesting...there is an awful lot of eye pigment in one little fly! SPLAT! :lol: 



ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> The culprit is eye pigment. SQUISH!


----------

